# Happy birthday to...



## Hakan (Jul 12, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk's 1-year standing 3x3x3 world record.

Yup, today it's exactly been 365 days.

And Czech Open next week..


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 12, 2009)

...any many moree!!!! lol


edit... notice the evil Kuti clock record.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a feeling that the "3x3x3 multi blind old" WR will last the longest 



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> edit... notice the evil Kuti clock record.


666


----------



## byu (Jul 12, 2009)

Is there a rule that we're not allowed to compete in the old version anymore? Or is it just that no competitions WANT to do it?


----------



## Kian (Jul 12, 2009)

byu said:


> Is there a rule that we're not allowed to compete in the old version anymore? Or is it just that no competitions WANT to do it?



you can do whatever you want, but there isn't an event for multi other than one hour limit multi bld in the WCA regs.

it'd be like having a round of skewb, snake, etc.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 13, 2009)

869 days for 0.96 magic!
nice.


----------



## brunson (Jul 13, 2009)

You can compete in whatever you want to, but I don't believe WCA is accepting new stats for the old rules.

Feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 13, 2009)

Shouldn't it be removed from the longest standing records list then?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 13, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Shouldn't it be removed from the longest standing records list then?



Or we could have the Old event


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't it be removed from the longest standing records list then?
> ...



what? If you mean we could have the old style as an official WCA event, then no, we couldn't, as has been established already.

I'm surprised Kuti still holds WRs that are that old...the magic record should have fallen ages ago, unfortunately everyone that's good at magic is bad at magic...


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



Very true... Its just so easy to mess up


----------



## Me (Jul 13, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> edit... notice the evil Kuti clock record.



A sign of his return!? (I doubt it, if it is then it's probably not in a bad way)


----------



## Faz (Jul 13, 2009)

On the home page:

Happy birthday to...
Me


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy birthday to MistArts today!
Hope you get sub-30 FMC solves in competition (after I get mine).
Hope you break Chinese 2x2x2 NR again.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 13, 2009)

Omg you guys forgot the birthay of Erno Rubik, 13 july, today!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 13, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Happy birthday to MistArts today!
> Hope you get sub-30 FMC solves in competition (after I get mine).
> Hope you break Chinese 2x2x2 NR again.



Thank you. The 2x2x2 NR average had 2 XLL skips in it, so it'd be a while before I can actually beat it non-luckily.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Omg you guys forgot the birthay of Erno Rubik, 13 july, today!



really?? 
YEAH 

but a year is a long time so I'm suggesting to "some people with better times than me" to break the WR?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 13, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Omg you guys forgot the birthay of Erno Rubik, 13 july, today!



The funny thing is we gave out 5AC channel the birthday of Erno Rubik =p


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

Monkeydude...WHAT?
That statement did not make sense to me. :/


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 14, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



I think Patrick Jameson is most likely to break the magic average record. At Drexel, he would have done it escept he had too many DNF's. I think he'll be doing it sometime in the near future though. I believe in you Patrick!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Monkeydude...WHAT?
> That statement did not make sense to me. :/



Making a new YouTube Channel asks for your birthdate. So we put Erno Rubik's Birthday.


----------

